# Showbiz lên cơn sốt tranh luận 'Trai Việt hay trai Tây'



## Xinh (31 Tháng bảy 2012)

*(VTC  News) - Showbiz lại có thú vui mới: Luận bàn về khả năng sex của đàn  ông Việt và đưa ra sự lựa chọn: Trai Việt hay trai Tây?*

Mấy  năm trước đây, dư luận được phen sóng gió vì một vài cô nàng xinh đẹp  trong showbiz lớn tiếng kêu than thất vọng về đàn ông Việt, tất nhiên  những lời phát ngôn này bị nhận rất nhiều "búa rìu" dư luận. 

Kinh  nghiệm rút ra sau đó là các nàng vẫn thay nhau đưa đàn ông Việt lên  mây, không tiếc lời ca ngợi. Nhưng hành động thì ngược lại: Lũ lượt rủ  nhau đi yêu và lấy chồng Tây!

Câu  chuyện tưởng chìm đi thì cô nàng diễn viên múa Michiyo Phạm Ngà đột  ngột trở về và "quăng bom dư luận", chê “đàn ông Việt non kém về sex”  khiến bão dư luận lại được dịp bùng nổ. Thôi thì đủ các loại "gạch đá"  được "ném" ra, thêm vào đó là lời công kích ngầm trai Việt của Đoan  Trang và bồi thêm bằng đám cưới của "Socola" với trai Tây khiến dư luận  sôi sùng sục.

Có vẻ như sau  những vụ bán dâm đính đám, những phát ngôn siêu ngớ ngẩn của một số  người đẹp Việt thì showbiz lại có thú vui mới: luận bàn về khả năng sex  của đàn ông Việt và đưa ra sự lựa chọn: Trai Việt hay trai Tây?

*Michiyo Phạm Ngà "quăng bom"*

Tưởng  rằng sự khôn ngoan trong phát ngôn của nghệ sĩ Việt đã ở một đẳng cấp  khác, nói là một chuyện và có làm hay không lại là chuyện khác. Nhưng  một cô diễn viên múa sau những năm tháng học tập thành tài ở đất nước  mặt trời mọc trở về thản nhiên quăng nguyên một "quả bom" vào giữa  showbiz vốn thừa thị phi và những câu chuyện bên lề lúc nào cũng sẵn sức  nóng.







_Phạm Ngà quăng bom_
Phạm Ngà không ngần ngại nói về đàn ông Việt bằng một mớ những lời chê bai: 
_“Trai  Việt phần ít mới được như Tây, còn lại đa phần là bảo thủ, ít giao lưu,  ít hiểu biết những văn minh của thế giới, mà chỉ giống như trai làng,  ếch ngồi đáy giếng, ít sự tôn trọng phụ nữ, vô duyên, không khéo léo mọi  mặt!

Mà tôi thấy đa phần nhé, trai Việt yêu không văn minh, không yêu được người ta nữa thì chém, giết, đốt, đánh đập, đe dọa. 

Điều  nữa là sex của trai Việt cực kì kém và non nớt, ích kỉ, chỉ hưởng sướng  phần mình, còn không quan tâm đến cảm giác của người phụ nữ đến đâu,  như nào… Nếu phụ nữ Việt lỡ gặp một anh Tây rồi chắc sẽ bỏ luôn giai  Việt mà theo anh Tây suốt đời"._
Lời  chê bai của Phạm Ngà thừa sức công phá, làm chấn động showbiz cũng như  động chạm tới lòng tự trọng của vô số đàn ông Việt. Khắp các forum, diễn  đàn... đâu đâu cũng ngập lời bình luận của các quý ông bị gán cái mác  nhạy cảm là non kém về sex. 
Như  chạm nọc, các chuyên gia, giới truyền thông vội vàng nhảy vào phân tích  có thật đàn ông Việt non kém về sex hay đó chỉ là lời tự mãn của một cô  nàng cho mình cái khả năng thông thạo chuyện ấy. Chân dài, người đẹp  Việt thì ra sức bênh vực đàn ông Việt, cho rằng họ hội tụ đủ yếu tố để  làm một người chồng, người cha tốt.
Trong  cơn bão ngồn ngộn những lời chỉ trích dành cho Michiyo đó thì "thỏi  Socola biết hát" Đoan Trang lại đổ thêm dầu vào lửa bằng lời nhận xét  “đàn ông nước ngoài hơn hẳn đàn ông Việt về sự lãng mạn”.
Đoan  Trang đính chính rằng mình không có ý nói xấu trai Việt, mà chỉ so sánh  rằng đàn ông Tây biết cách thể hiện tình cảm nhiều hơn với người phụ nữ  họ yêu, và về độ lãng mạn thì trai Tây hơn hẳn trai Việt.
Không  nói đến chuyện lời nhận xét này đúng hay sai, nhưng nó cũng khiến trai  Việt đứng ngồi không yên vì bị chê bai. Cách đây không lâu chính Đoan  Trang cũng từng lên tiếng “Nếu chỉ đề cập riêng đến đàn ông Việt Nam thì  Trang cho rằng đàn ông Việt Nam nhậu nhiều quá! Mặc dù rất biết lo cho  gia đình, nhưng đa phần còn chưa bỏ được sự độc đoán, gia trưởng".





_Đoan Trang lên xe hoa với trai Tây_
Sau  lời nhận xét vào thời điểm khá nhạy cảm Đoan Trang bồi thêm bằng một  đám cưới rình rang với người đàn ông Thụy Điển khiến cuộc tranh luận  “trai Việt hay trai Tây?” lại được dịp sôi nổi.
*Những ai đã từng chê trai Việt?*
Chỉ cần điểm danh qua cũng thấy trong showbiz không hiếm người đẹp từng mạnh miệng chê trai Việt.

Đầu  tiên là MC Nguyệt Ánh, người từng gây ồn ào suốt vì lời tuyên ngôn  “thất vọng về đàn ông Việt”, và “Sẽ ngày càng nhiều phụ nữ yêu và lấy  người nước ngoài nếu đàn ông Việt không đáp ứng được yêu cầu bình thường  của phụ nữ và không chịu thay đổi quan niệm”.
Sau  đó là đến nữ hoàng giải trí Hồ Ngọc Hà với lời [url="https://timbanvn.com/forums/87/"]tâm sự[/url] “Đôi khi tôi coi  thường đàn ông. Tôi thấy nhiều người đàn ông nham nhở quá”. 





_Hồ Ngọc Hà cũng từng mạnh miệng chê trai Việt_
Còn  nhạc sĩ Giáng Son thì lại có nỗi lo khác, đó là nỗi lo về sự “chuẩn  men” của người đàn ông giữa cái thời tìm một người đàn ông khó vì nhiều  “bóng” quá.
Và mới đây là Đoan Trang và Michiyo Phạm Ngà với những lời công kích và chỉ trích có phần mạnh miệng hơn.

Không  biết những lời chê bai đó đúng hay sai nhưng chắc không ít đàn ông Việt  giật mình soi gương khi những người đẹp của showbiz yêu rồi rồng rắn đi  lấy chồng Tây?
Kể qua cũng  thấy showbiz Việt đang có rất nhiều những chàng rể Tây đình đám. Đầu  tiên phải kể đến hoa hậu Mai Phương Thúy yêu chàng trai Singapore, Mai  Khôi yêu chàng trai người Úc. Rồi hoa hậu Hương Giang lên xe hoa với chú  rể người Trung Quốc, Hồng Nhung với người chồng quốc tịch Mỹ, Phi Thanh  Vân với ông xã người Pháp...

Và mới đây nhất là Đoan Trang kết  hôn cùng chàng rể Thụy Điển và bà bầu Thúy Vinh tổ chức đám cưới với  doanh nhân người Singapore.
Có vẻ như cuộc tranh luận “trai Việt hay trai Tây?” vẫn chưa thể có hồi kết 
khi danh sách người đẹp khen trai Việt và đi lấy chồng Tây ngày càng dài ra.


----------



## Xinh (31 Tháng bảy 2012)

[h=2]Mai Khôi: 'Trai Tây nhiều người cũng sex kém lắm'[/h]

Thật  không ngoa khi đạo diễn Lê Hoàng gọi Mai Khôi là "người đàn bà trẻ  con". Có thể với nhiều người, cái trẻ con kia khiến Mai Khôi trở thành  một con người gàn dở, nhưng nhận xét thẳng thắn, ở chị luôn có một sức  hấp dẫn kỳ lạ khiến đàn ông khó thoát. 

Cái sức hút kỳ lạ ấy sẽ  toát ra khi Mai Khôi nói chuyện, chị nhí nhảnh, hơi "khùng", lắm lúc thể  hiện cá tính mạnh bạo rồi bất chợt e thẹn, giọng chẳng khác nào một con  mèo ngoan ngoãn khi nói về những điều hạnh phúc trong đời mình. Ví dụ, khi người viết hỏi  điều gì ở người yêu khiến Mai Khôi thấy hấp dẫn nhất, cô ngập ngừng hồi  lâu rồi ngượng ngùng nói: "Vì anh ấy có những cử chỉ yêu thương đúng  mực, đúng lúc và có trái tim ấm áp". Thử hỏi, có ai mà không thích đối  diện với một người phụ nữ đáng yêu như thế.










*- Bao nhiêu năm lên báo nói về chuyện tình yêu, chị có thấy chán không?*
Nói chung, khi tôi nhận lời phỏng vấn, phóng viên họ hỏi gì thì mình trả lời cái đó, không đâu phải tự nhiên mà tôi nhắc đến.
*- Nhưng họ vẫn câu hỏi cũ, chị có chán khi nói mãi đến nhịp đập con tim?*
Đôi khi có, đôi khi  không. Việc đó còn tùy thuộc vào cảm xúc trong ngày và giai đoạn đó,  tình yêu của tôi như thế nào. Ví dụ như lúc này đây, tôi không thấy chán  chút nào! Hiện tại tôi rất vui khi được nói về tình yêu vì tôi đang rất  hạnh phúc và vui vẻ.
*- Yêu đương cũng nhiều rồi, có khi nào chị nghĩ đến một đám cưới chưa?*
Có chứ! Nếu không có gì thay đổi thì sắp tới tôi sẽ có một đám cưới.
*- Gần đây, có một  cô nghệ sĩ múa than phiền rằng đàn ông Việt "sex" kém và thua xa đàn  ông ở các nước châu Âu và Nhật Bản. Bây giờ lại chọn người yêu là trai  Tây, chị có đồng ý với quan điểm của cô gái ấy?*
Tôi nói thẳng là mình  thấy quan điểm đó rất sai lầm. Bạn không biết chứ trai Tây nhiều người  cũng kém lắm. Không phải ai cũng hay như cô ấy nghĩ. Đàn ông Việt cũng  không hẳn là dở, không nên vơ đũa cả nắm như thế. Ai bảo cô ấy xui xẻo  "quơ" phải những người không tốt nên mới phát ngôn như thế thôi.
*- Thế người yêu của chị thì sao? Anh ấy có phải là trai Tây kém cỏi không?*
Không! Nếu thế tôi đã không quen anh ấy. Tôi là tuýp phụ nữ thích được chăm sóc và yêu thương.
*- Vậy người ấy đã lo lắng và yêu thương chị thế nào mà khiến chị hạnh phúc ra mặt như thế?*
Anh ấy là người luôn luôn  thể hiện sự yêu thương đúng mực, đúng lúc và có một trái tim ấm áp. Ví  dụ như những lúc tôi mệt mỏi, không cần nói, anh ấy cũng biết chủ động  massage cho tôi. Còn những cái tỉ mỉ hơn thì có sống chung mới biết  (cười ngại ngùng).
*- Là người từng trải và có khá nhiều kinh nghiệm tình trường, chị thấy tuýp đàn ông nào dễ khiến phụ nữ chán nhất?*
Kinh tế "mỏng", xấu xí, xù xì, không biết chiều phụ nữ và... sex kém (cười).
*- Thế còn giữa trai trẻ và trai già thì sao? Chị có thích kiểu đàn ông trẻ hay những người có tuổi, biết chiều chuộng phụ nữ?*
Tôi nghĩ già trẻ không  phải là vấn đề. Tiêu chí để tôi chọn người yêu là hợp tính và biết chiều  chuộng. Với lại, bản thân người đàn ông đó phải có những điểm khiến phụ  nữ thấy hấp dẫn.
Nói thật, trai già nhiều  ông chán lắm! Sống cả đời mà không thu thập được tý kinh nghiệm gì hết  thì làm sao có sức hấp dẫn được? Còn trai trẻ thì nhiều người hời hợt,  chỉ biết chăm chút bề ngoài, kinh nghiệm sống thì kém, những người đó  cũng không có gì hấp dẫn. Tuy nhiên, vẫn còn nhiều chàng trai trẻ lại  sâu sắc và có nhiều kinh nghiệm sống - những người đó vẫn có sức hút đấy  chứ!





*
- Sức hút như chị nói là gì nhỉ?*
Đó là sự tiềm ẩn trong  mỗi con người. Có người tự bản thân họ có sức hút, dù già hay trẻ họ vẫn  giữ được điều đó. Họ đã đứng tuổi rồi, nhưng hộ vẫn biết chăm chút cho  ngoại hình, có nhiều kinh nghiệm sống thì rất dễ thu hút phụ nữ.
*- Chị lúc nào cũng vô tư, thoải mái, ngay cả việc thể hiện tình cảm ở chốn đông người, như việc hôn bạn trai?*
Tôi lúc nào cũng thoải  mái trong chuyện yêu và muốn được thoải mái ở khắp mọi nơi. Khi mình  yêu, mình muốn hôn thì hôn thôi. Đó là cử chỉ yêu thương của những cặp  tình nhân dành cho nhau, nó rất đẹp nên đâu có gì phải ngại ngùng?
Tôi khuyến khích các bạn  trẻ và những ai đáng yêu hãy mạnh dạn hôn nhau, đừng ngại thực hiện hành  động đó ở chốn đông người vì đó là một nụ hôn thật tuyệt vời, một nụ  hôn đập tan thói ganh tỵ của loài người.
*- Nói thế chẳng  khác nào chị cổ súy cho người trẻ sống phóng khoáng quá mức! Dường như  chị quên rằng mình đang sống ở Việt Nam, một quốc gia còn khá kín đáo  trong việc thể hiện tình cảm?*
Tôi thấy chỉ có những  người có thói ganh tỵ thì mới thích chỉ trích việc người khác thể hiện  tình yêu. Nếu người nào có trái tim nhân hậu, ấm áp và cởi mở thì họ sẽ  thấy những cử chỉ yêu thương như vậy rất dễ thương, không có gì đáng để  bị lên án. Hơn nữa, tôi thấy việc thể hiện tình cảm với người mình yêu  đâu có lớn lao đến mức ảnh hưởng đến thuần phong mỹ tục để bị cấm đoán  hay phê bình!
*- Nói như thế  chẳng khác nào chĩa mũi dùi vào hàng trăm, hàng nghìn độc giả, vì đa  phần họ đều không thích những hành động của chị?*
Ai có ganh tỵ thì mặc kệ, tôi không muốn giải thích!


----------

